# Bromance



## KingBuffoona (Aug 14, 2013)

I Love You Too


----------



## KingBuffoona (Aug 14, 2013)

Don't worry ladies 

I love you more


----------



## cubby (Aug 14, 2013)

Now I'm jealous................:cry:


----------



## KingBuffoona (Aug 14, 2013)

There's so much love to go around I'll even give a little to G13


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 14, 2013)

Seems your a lover, not a fighter. or maybe not...


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 14, 2013)

KingBuffoona said:
			
		

> There's so much love to go around I'll even give a little to G13


 

as long as I don't have to ride Bit%%


----------



## KingBuffoona (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh come on G13 you hop onto the back of the scoot and you'll soon change your mind 

Steer clear of Cubby's scoot though, it's a hard tail, I prefer a smooth ride


----------



## Backwards-Critter (Aug 30, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> Now I'm jealous................:cry:



Don't be jealous cubby there's plenty of love to go around 

Even more if I'd got a Hempfest parcel too  

Love ya bro


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 30, 2013)

:cry: fwap fwap fwap fwap :cry:


----------



## Hick (Aug 31, 2013)

Like a bunch of children on the playground. Ignorant, childish, senseless drama. 
Why can't some of you just grow the hell up??  
It's obvious this is a regular user, one of your friends, doing nothing to contribute to the well being of the site. Stirring the pot and injecting drama.
  If you, the members want a clean comfortable site, it's up to "YOU" to put a stop to these drama queens.
  I'm sure you all have a pretty good idea who the culprits are. It's time for "YOU" to take action to put an end to it by condemning these idiots, not condoning. Not allowing it.
thanks


----------



## Locked (Aug 31, 2013)

I thought this was an inside joke I wasn't privy to...   
Seems I was right.


----------



## Hick (Aug 31, 2013)

Hammy, it's time the true contributing members stepped up and put a stop to these childish asshats. We all know who it is. 
  If "you" the members continue to feed it by allowing it, it isn't going to stop.
  It's up to you folks that make or break this site.


----------



## Dman1234 (Aug 31, 2013)

i just need clarification, how do we stop it? are you meaning we the members should ignore? because that will work, but only if we all do it, not just a handful.


----------



## Hick (Aug 31, 2013)

Ignore, condemn, message those we all suspect being responsible.. Let them know that their infantile action is just that and should be stopped. 
    It's those few that are ruining this site for everyone. You all know or have good idea of who they are. Red rep 'em. 
It's going to require a community effort Dman, I agree. We'll see just how much this site means to the lot of you. 
    I've also taken some action in Admin' to condemn their actions. I expect repercussions, but I'm sick and tired of a few bad apples spoiling it for the majority. Of course I can ban them, but they find humor in inventing another usr name and continueing to harrass the site.


----------



## CatFish (Aug 31, 2013)

Well  nice to see some trying to clean up the  bickering. but some of us are kind of new and dont know all the players. and some have been shut out because of it we might have steep on some toes and not even know it . I know i have and am here to say sorry if i have.

I just want to learn how to grow and get better at. i dont even post pic no more here because of this stuff.  hope it all get's fixed.


----------



## Hick (Aug 31, 2013)

I have access to a lot of tools backstage. I know exactly who is responsible without even useing them. It's the same 3, 4, maybe 5 users behind every bit of this. They even use their different aliases to support their own actions in the same thread. To keep it churned up. 
 I can and WILL point fingers and out them if need be. But I believe most of you already know the ones to credit.


----------



## bwanabud (Aug 31, 2013)

Hick,
I just want to grow great weed, and helP those where I can. I don't have time for Soap Operas on TV...or here 

The bad kids should find somewhere else to play, and get a real life. They are ruining the site, ruining the vibe, ruining the friendships of MP.

I guess I'm out of touch, I haven't a clue who the imposter's are, or what their agenda is.

Best wishes in cleaning house, someone has to swing the ax...I'm glad it's you


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 31, 2013)

A thread full of bonehead drama:huh: Why did I miss this place?:cry:


----------



## Hick (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm just asking for support from the membership. "I" can't fix it without "you"...


----------



## bwanabud (Aug 31, 2013)

Hick said:
			
		

> I'm just asking for support from the membership. "I" can't fix it without "you"...



I'll be glad to help, as soon as I figure out whats going on  

But 3,4, maybe 5 members ?...what do they gain by being idiots ?, just disrupting the community ?...stupid fools with too much time on their hands


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 31, 2013)

bwanabud said:
			
		

> I'll be glad to help, as soon as I figure out whats going on
> 
> But 3,4, maybe 5 members ?...what do they gain by being idiots ?, just disrupting the community ?...stupid fools with too much time on their hands




When they can't stroke their self, they stroke their little egos.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 31, 2013)

Hick said:
			
		

> I know exactly who is responsible without even useing them. It's the same 3, 4, maybe 5 users behind every bit of this. They even use their different aliases.....



I say call them out on it, as I am not smart enough or have the backstage tools as you do to figure out who is who. Also by not calling them out and just saying 3-4 or 5 members are to blame, this makes us all look like the culprits.


----------



## Hick (Aug 31, 2013)

bwanabud said:
			
		

> I'll be glad to help, as soon as I figure out whats going on
> 
> But 3,4, maybe 5 members ?...what do they gain by being idiots ?, just disrupting the community ?...stupid fools with too much time on their hands


  EGGZAKTLY ... they are here for the sole purpose of disrupting the site and benefit the members in no way what so ever. Their meaningless lives are enhanced with the drama they create. How petty and pointless is that?


----------



## bwanabud (Aug 31, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> When they can't stroke their self, they stroke their little egos.



Got ya, bored idiots playing immature games...to rile the troops up :holysheep:


BTW: Ozzy appreciate you advice on the soil mix, I never got a chance to PM you back with my thanks....my apologies Sir.

No excuses here, but I have a little one fighting a rare bone cancer...my brain and heart are hurting.


----------



## Dman1234 (Aug 31, 2013)

It really is true!!! how sad to sit at a computer all day and stir shiz. think about how sad and empty their pathetic little lives are. Talking to themselves in their own thread!!! LOL wow.


----------



## Hick (Aug 31, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I say call them out on it, as I am not smart enough or have the backstage tools as you do to figure out who is who. Also by not calling them out and just saying 3-4 or 5 members are to blame, this makes us all look like the culprits.


    If I accuse them, they'll only deny it and cry "victim"... Not that I really care,


----------



## bwanabud (Aug 31, 2013)

Dman1234 said:
			
		

> It really is true!!! how sad to sit at a computer all day and stir shiz. think about how sad and empty their pathetic little lives are. Talking to themselves in their own thread!!! LOL wow.



Yea, I know who that one is....My Dad always said "make your bed, you lay in it" .... but to the others I'm lost.

In all of life, "your reputation is your name"....it's *senseless and stupid* to cause problems here. 

*If you don't like it here, exercise your right to LEAVE...AND DON'T COME BACK !!!*


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2013)

Hick, thank you for your help in making this site what it is supposed to be...a grow site.  The friendships are a bonus.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2013)

Why hasn't this thread been closed?  It's only adding to the crap that's been going on around here.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hick, thank you for your help in making this site what it is supposed to be...a grow site.  The friendships are a bonus.



^this


----------



## bwanabud (Aug 31, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Why hasn't this thread been closed?  It's only adding to the crap that's been going on around here.



It proves the drama that continues here, it's an open example of the ridiculous pot stirring intended to break the community 

The members coming together here, shows the friendly atmosphere bonding as a team...it shows the OP he's wasting his time :hubba: When the "bad seeds" threads are closed, there is no proof the drama took place....I say leave it open, let the OP sit by himself and stew 

JMHO


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2013)

what is an op bwana?


----------



## Dman1234 (Aug 31, 2013)

original poster  Rose


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks dman, i don't get out much. :~)


----------



## CatFish (Aug 31, 2013)

op too me means the original poster but dont know how bwana means it

oops i see i was too slow lol


----------



## Hick (Aug 31, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Why hasn't this thread been closed?  It's only adding to the crap that's been going on around here.



Because "I" don't want it closed. Why are you so suddenly concerned?? 
 Could it be you're concerned with being outted as one of those suspect? 
You've contributed your fair share to the "crap" that's been going on.. 
 as has your "multi" personality friend/friends. 
  I'm calling them just like I see 'um. I'm tired of the games.


----------



## bwanabud (Aug 31, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thanks dman, i don't get out much. :~)



Hi Rose, yes OP = Original Poster (thread starter) ....It's ok, I don't get out much lately either  and I'm a multi-forum geek


----------



## bwanabud (Aug 31, 2013)

Hick said:
			
		

> Because "I" don't want it closed. Why are you so suddenly concerned??
> Could it be you're concerned with being outted as one of those suspect?
> You've contributed your fair share to the "crap" that's been going on..
> as has your "multi" personality friend/friends.
> I'm calling them just like I see 'um. I'm tired of the games.



VERY INTERESTING  Now I'm building a list, checking it twice ... please, leave it open...maybe more "stirrers" will come visit   

*I say we "out" them, then "oust" them*...and get back to friendly sharing & conversations.


----------



## CatFish (Aug 31, 2013)

yup yup i would like the thread to stay open as well.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2013)

What?  Yea I've contributed to some of the recent drama as have a lot of us. A LOT of us.  I'm only smokinmom and why do I feel I'm being accused of something otherwise?   I can't control what other people do, only what I do.  I say go ahead and "out" these people.


----------



## bwanabud (Aug 31, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> What?  Yea I've contributed to some of the recent drama as have a lot of us. A LOT of us.  I'm only smokinmom and why do I feel I'm being accused of something otherwise?   I can't control what other people do, only what I do. * I say go ahead and "out" these people.*



It appears Hick already did


----------



## Hick (Aug 31, 2013)

the "only" accusation I made is that you have contributed a fair share.  EVERY single one that contributes is guilty of lowering the sites integrity.
  You're correct s'mom, you can't control others. But you CAN condone it and feed it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2013)

Alright, fair enough.  I'm sick of it all too.  I'll do my best to no longer participate in those threads.  It'll be hard to look the other way, but I'll try.  I want mp to get back to the fun site it used to be.


----------



## Hick (Aug 31, 2013)

THANK YOU.. like I said, it's going to require a community effort and participation.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 31, 2013)

Cant we ALL just smoke me Bong?

:ciao:  *Hick*...get'R Done
:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2013)

And there it is!!!!!!:goodposting:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 31, 2013)

Hick said:
			
		

> Hammy, it's time the true contributing members stepped up and put a stop to these childish asshats. We all know who it is.
> If "you" the members continue to feed it by allowing it, it isn't going to stop.
> It's up to you folks that make or break this site.




:stoned:


And they said...."Only I could prevent forest fires"...but yet we have some the worst fires this year...and I had  "zero"  to do with it

okay  smoking me Bong again

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 31, 2013)

holy sheit---i came to this thread looking for a "BROMANCE":giggle: guess my gf is stuck with me for a bit longer---how bout them dodgers :bolt:


----------



## bwanabud (Aug 31, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> holy sheit---i came to this thread looking for a "BROMANCE":giggle: guess my gf is stuck with me for a bit longer---how bout them dodgers :bolt:



Dodgers ?....*how bout them Pirates*, at 1/3 the salary of them Dodgers & Yankees


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2013)

How bout alaska thunder....huh???


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2013)

Ha!  How about dem rangers.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 31, 2013)

And their little dogs, too!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 31, 2013)

How bout them Seahawks


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 31, 2013)

Been so llong since I heard of the Seabawks I had to research to see if they were still in the NFL


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 31, 2013)

Gaze apone ambers fading to black. Stay warm and live in dreams until sun warms yur brow in morn 

BWD


----------



## Melvan (Aug 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!! Woof! Woof! Woof!


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 31, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> Go Dawgs!!! Woof! Woof! Woof!


 

dawgs


----------



## Melvan (Aug 31, 2013)

Orange and Brown all the way to SuperBowl Town!


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 1, 2013)

" why can't we be friends"


----------



## Irish (Sep 7, 2013)

rinsed once, flushed twice... 

no idea whats going on around here. I can just imagine. seen the flip of seasons come n go many times, but I never seen it ever get better past 09, only went downhill. many of us old timers shied away because of the drama. was a time I enjoyed teaching my skill here. learning advanced. I think we could get this site moving forward again with some changes. I can openly swap genetics at most sites I inhabit, but mp is still stuck on no trades. why is that hick? i'm in a med legal state. i'm an adult. i can swap seeds, or gift them elsewhere, then bring them here for a show, but i best not say where i got them? that's hoo ha. we need more forward thinking mods that will get their head out their behinds, and act like they belong here and got some pride in a great grow show. not just sit back and dictate the pot calling the kettle black.(i'm guilty) we lost many good men and women growers that were teachers of an art because of drama. let it be known, drama don't grow here, just mj learning and teaching, and if your not down with that, sayanora, don't let the door split ya. theres other places you can check into. if the community wants change, there will be change. you growers on top of your game need to contribute to MarP. weather you came here at the top of your game, or you learned what it is you now know by others here. you have got to give back to your community. its what makes a community great. if you don't want to teach the newbs coming in to learn, go kick rocks elsewhere. you want to be an equal? talk like one, act like one. don't degrade any member. bring them up to your level. mentor them. 

that goes for you too hick!! you used to get involved mentoring and teaching our art. what happened? where did we get so far off track from learning and teaching brother? 

maybe we can have some open discussions on changes to move MarP ahead again? i'm down. i'm sure tired of standing on the sidelines shaking my head, and wondering whos the next og to fall victim to the drama been getting slung all over here for years. theres whole crews standing on the sidelines in disgust at whats happening in our house, and were defenseless to step in and stop it. we want to come back in but theres got to be changes first. if we don't talk change today, there won't be nothing left to talk about soon. 

this is my house!! i built this house!! i had a lot of help building this house!! this is your house too!! we built this house together!! we called one another brothers, and sisters. we built a community on pride, and it showed on every single page!! most could not wait to return here to lift another up, with a kind word, to help with their grow, to share ideas, or just to say thank you. we were only as good of a grower as our members that joined today, and never held a seed. 

were all children of the plant. it brought us here in hopes that someone would be able to teach us to grow it proper. how many have we left to their own means? how many are still searching? what can you offer? 

i hope this motivates my people to move their feet. most of you know my passion for growing, teaching, and talking the good fight. i'm just a simple man when i stand alone humbled. but when i got my brothers and sisters standing with me, lookout...

can we talk change, or am i spinning my wheels? untie my hands brother. wake up the giant. tell him banjobuzz is banging on the front door ready to lead us into the conversation of change. i know the way. i already been there once...  we can't afford not having the talk...i'm sure you hick know what it's all about too...we gotta summon the boss first... 

you know i speak from my heart, and i speak the truth. if we unlock the past, we will see change. if its a cash flow issue, i'm ready to give back. he said it wouldn't work before, but i'm watching it work all over, and by not unlocking the past just shows us were doomed by drama...we've gone so far backwards here, whats scaring him? cmon MarP, lets talk...(open the keys) i want to chat...this exercise or whatever you call it ain't working out...my hands are tied...i want my house back brother...


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2013)

Great post from the heart Irish. Thank you.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 7, 2013)

Well said, brother.




			
				Irish said:
			
		

> rinsed once, flushed twice...
> 
> no idea whats going on around here. I can just imagine. seen the flip of seasons come n go many times, but I never seen it ever get better past 09, only went downhill. many of us old timers shied away because of the drama. was a time I enjoyed teaching my skill here. learning advanced. I think we could get this site moving forward again with some changes. I can openly swap genetics at most sites I inhabit, but mp is still stuck on no trades. why is that hick? i'm in a med legal state. i'm an adult. i can swap seeds, or gift them elsewhere, then bring them here for a show, but i best not say where i got them? that's hoo ha. we need more forward thinking mods that will get their head out their behinds, and act like they belong here and got some pride in a great grow show. not just sit back and dictate the pot calling the kettle black.(i'm guilty) we lost many good men and women growers that were teachers of an art because of drama. let it be known, drama don't grow here, just mj learning and teaching, and if your not down with that, sayanora, don't let the door split ya. theres other places you can check into. if the community wants change, there will be change. you growers on top of your game need to contribute to MarP. weather you came here at the top of your game, or you learned what it is you now know by others here. you have got to give back to your community. its what makes a community great. if you don't want to teach the newbs coming in to learn, go kick rocks elsewhere. you want to be an equal? talk like one, act like one. don't degrade any member. bring them up to your level. mentor them.
> 
> ...


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 7, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Irish again.

I will stand yur side anyday pilgrim big logs going on to fire in calibration, the masses I knew were watching from the bush line are coming in to make warm again!!!  Off to cut more stumps think we might need some 

 BWD


----------



## Growdude (Sep 7, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> Orange and Brown all the way to SuperBowl Town!


 
Please tell me what strain you've been smoking, I gotta try it.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 7, 2013)

Irish said:
			
		

> rinsed once, flushed twice...
> 
> no idea whats going on around here. I can just imagine. seen the flip of seasons come n go many times, but I never seen it ever get better past 09, only went downhill. many of us old timers shied away because of the drama. was a time I enjoyed teaching my skill here. learning advanced. I think we could get this site moving forward again with some changes. I can openly swap genetics at most sites I inhabit, but mp is still stuck on no trades. why is that hick? i'm in a med legal state. i'm an adult. i can swap seeds, or gift them elsewhere, then bring them here for a show, but i best not say where i got them? that's hoo ha. we need more forward thinking mods that will get their head out their behinds, and act like they belong here and got some pride in a great grow show. not just sit back and dictate the pot calling the kettle black.(i'm guilty) we lost many good men and women growers that were teachers of an art because of drama. let it be known, drama don't grow here, just mj learning and teaching, and if your not down with that, sayanora, don't let the door split ya. theres other places you can check into. if the community wants change, there will be change. you growers on top of your game need to contribute to MarP. weather you came here at the top of your game, or you learned what it is you now know by others here. you have got to give back to your community. its what makes a community great. if you don't want to teach the newbs coming in to learn, go kick rocks elsewhere. you want to be an equal? talk like one, act like one. don't degrade any member. bring them up to your level. mentor them.
> 
> ...


 

In a lot of ways it's all our on fault. You and I both know we have gotten tired on typing the same answer to the same question after a couple 100 times so we let the newer member answer those question  and just post when we see a question that is a little different. 

It's my understanding that  Marijuana Passion was started as a site for information to help other grow and be self-sufficient. Not be like the other sites that were popping up at the time. some of these sites are still around others we all know or we're caught up in the drama of how far down hill those site went. 

Since the site is sponsored by a seed dealer I can understand the no trading of seeds. IT's like if I'm at your house and pull out a cig to smoke, you say "we don't smoke in the house". I have enough respect for you not to fire up any way. 

Yes we all need to step up to the plate and make MP the place it once was but at the same time we need to change some with the times.

Yes we need to help the next generation of grower achieve great new and better strains of marijuana.


----------



## Irish (Sep 7, 2013)

see now, theres growdude. OG from the old school. (props brother) learned much from that man myself, (white widow lives on) and here to prop up MarP still today! were not going away. we need our tools back G so we can get down to work. put the wheels back on the car, and lets roll!! I know how to make this the best site out there again, and I know you do too!! whats stopping you? 

I guess if you were up in here more, you could see where i'm coming from. people used to call this the 'best site on growing mj out there'...now their just laughing about what a joke its become. if you can work with us MarP, we can restore her good name. what do YOU want? 

I am passionate about growing, learning, and sharing. I can only teach if I have all my tools. you have got to unlock the door to let us back inside so we can resume our work. if the key holder don't have compassion, our house will be foreclosed upon by the bank called drama1...

you unlock the door, and we will bring the music back. the line of og's is getting shorter everyday out here. were getting older, and losing ground. you locked us out three years ago. were still hovering like good worker bees. we haven't left you. were here. we want our house back!! let us in!! (it's dave man).


----------



## Irish (Sep 7, 2013)

where do you all think the seeds come from that are grown here today? to think they all come from gypsy, lol, well is laughable. were out here in 20+ med legal states, and we are fighting the good fight daily to make all the states legal. that's over 130 million legal adults, or there abouts. 

oz, my brother, we ride together hard. you are another staple here. you built this place too. how many have gained knowledge from your wisdom, is just to vast a number to ever count! everyone started somewhere. you are an og because you are still here, and you want the same things as I do. teaching new growers takes special teachers as us. we know the plant inside and out. when a newb comes here asking for help, you don't belittle them, call them names, talk down to them just because they asked the same thing someone else already asked 100 times. you oversee the answer that someone else is giving out to make sure it is correct info, and if it is not, then that's when we mentor. we are guardians of the plant brother. we are teachers first, growers second. we are many. 

we smoke hard in my house. we chong it up. (licker in the front, poker in the rear) hehehe...to think all the seeds grown here come from gypsy nirvana, is just not true. that's a fairytale. I personally know at least 30 breeders off top of my head that their genetics are grown here. prolly more. I've grown nirvana myself, and I found some very good smoke there. but I don't limit myself to one breeder. no one does. we are always searching for something better, so we shop. 

if MarP would come on over for a sit n smoke, I would very much like that. we've had these conversations before, I know, but I think it's time to voice my opinion again in a clear manner. 

I understand the no trades deal completely. i'm not suggesting open trades. I am suggesting that MarP give us back some key features, the tools in which enabled me to lift up my community! that is all. we can set this site back on the map, if we have our tools. I teach by example. i'm among the best at what I do. I love to teach. I love to grow. I know how to bring back the harmony here. so the question is, does he want to burn it down, or build it back again?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 7, 2013)

:confused2: never thought gypsy nirvana had anything to do with us? He has nothing to do with Nirvana. It's just gypsy going down is going to effect the big seed biz overseas and how they are going to be able to do biz with us in the US. Y'all can bet he is giving up trade secrets that will effect the seed world on all levels.

:confused2: What tools? other that the "thanks" or "I agree" buttons I can't think of what tools your talking about.

IMO the trading seeds/clones if done should be done in private. The thing is that., in to days world no one will keep things private. No one is stupid they know we trade it just like the military "don't ask. don't tell". the key is find and deciding the people that you yourself feel that you can trust. This is a trust no one should take lightly.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2013)

Good to see good members again contributing to the MP family.


----------



## Irish (Sep 7, 2013)

the chat was a key feature to garnering info in real time oz. if I could give someone an answer to a question right now, I could save a grow immediately, instead of 24 hours later...i'm a stoner stands to be corrected sometimes too, and I don't take criticism as an attack ever. I get over it and move on. gypsy nirvana/nirvana? I don't follow oz? 

oz, are you in for change? drama is rampant here. I can see it everywhere. do you think I am here to fuel it on? I am not. maybe we will never get back on track, and I been toking to much product. i'll go toke on it and wait to see if I get a response from MarP...

just by the thanks, and messages from the heart tell me i'm on the right track...i'm not the only one feeling the need for something, any change...i'm gonna grow killer dank regardless. just tired of the drama, bashing, bull haha...

one love...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2013)

Irish said:
			
		

> the chat was a key feature to garnering info in real time oz. if I could give someone an answer to a question right now, I could save a grow immediately, instead of 24 hours later...i'm a stoner stands to be corrected sometimes too, and I don't take criticism as an attack ever. I get over it and move on. gypsy nirvana/nirvana? I don't follow oz?
> 
> oz, are you in for change? drama is rampant here. I can see it everywhere. do you think I am here to fuel it on? I am not. maybe we will never get back on track, and I been toking to much product. i'll go toke on it and wait to see if I get a response from MarP...
> 
> ...




Sharing the passion brother

:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 7, 2013)

The chat is a key that I would really like to see back(but it was before I was here too) I use and am on a chat room else where just about any time I'm on line too.

Drama is something that we will always have to put up you just have to know were to keep it in private and not out where everyone is putting their 2 cents in. The human race thrives on drama 

What we as member who are here for the long haul is where we are going to say the line is drawn.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 7, 2013)

Irish yual speak true and in right direction of thought pilgrim. I hope yual get yur audience yu seek and the answers we all deserve. I would also say some fresh paint and some open windows for fresh air be needed. Some new blood in management might get fires stoked warm and toasty too 

Irish for Mod

BWD


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't know Ozzy, we have enough drama in real life, the passion to grow cannabis should not involve drama, unless it is plant drama. This plant is anti drama.. 

I have never understood what happened in 2009 like Irish, you said. I came in 2010 and because of this wonderful place I have made good friends as a bonus to the fabulous plants I grow.  You guys, from my perspective as not really an old timer, is that if you want to grow, this still is the place to be. 

I just watched 420 NewbieRoyce come in here and ace a first grow...Holy crap, my first grow looked like crap. This place was welcoming to him and he took off with all the knowledge he received and ran with it... It was awesome to watch. He listened and didn't try to reinvent the wheel...made me happy.

So, thanks Irish and ozzy, and WH, and all the ones that come back to this great site and try to make it greater. 

 I could go without the drama myself..


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2013)

Constructive criticism is a great thing.  Too bad some folks get all butt-hurt over it.

I remember the old chat room, it was so much fun!!  Sometimes it was downright crazy, we were all stoned and enjoying each other.  Good times!!

Remember the stony bud seeds that were given away in the contests?  I wonder if any of those still remain...???  That was a cool perk from way back when.  2006-2007ish if I remember right.

It was different back then and a whole lot less drama.  Why is that?  To say its because the site was smaller isn't true.  There's still about the same ammt of regular users.  The mod team had a lot of fun with each other as well as the members and participated a lot more instead of having 1 or 2 that carried the load.  I think there was 6 of us back then.  I miss tbg like crazy.  Last time he checked in, he got his wrist slapped for starting a thread congratulating the Yankees for winning the World Series.  He took off for good after that.  .  I miss mutt, he was one cool dude....as were the rest of em, even hick.  

Yea, the no talking sports thing I'd like to see disappear.  We don't even know if it would lead to fights or not.  Haven't had the chance to see, or if there was, I don't remember it.

I'll add to this later if I remember anything..


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 7, 2013)

friendly banter is healthy in my world of friends---mob mentality will quickly turn to bashing once one person gets their panties in a twist---mods step in---fighters go back to their corners---should be no big deal---would be nice to be able to talk a bit of sports or smack so long as the main objective of helping growers grow is never neglected

if there is ever any contest sponsored by marp---i would be willing to figure out how to donate beans to the winner---sure others would do the same

nice to see the positive flow of moving this place forward for the better and  evolve into a cutting edge forum for the best interests of all---can't be afraid of change people---peace


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2013)

I remember the chat box and when it went away...was the start of a few threads that are active today...The "bong hitters club" to name one..and my Favorite is "The female grower group"...Also miss poking Hick with stick:giggle:..Yall remeber Hick riding his sheep?:rofl:....I think theres Drama everywhere ya go....and WE need not feed into them///...Ill go smoke me bong now

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2013)

I can see a lot of issues talking politics and religion though.  Those are 2 very hot buttons for many.  We've had trouble with those here before since some folks are extremely passionate about their beliefs.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2013)

I think the chat box was diff then the actual chat room?  Gosh, it was so damn long ago.

I remember one where it was on the front page and the messages stayed there for all to see, and you had to keep refreshing the page?   Hated that one.  Oh wait, it was shout box that I'm remembering.  Hated it, lol.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 7, 2013)

Well said Irish!


PREACH!!!


----------



## Irish (Sep 7, 2013)

the chat feature was open all of 2008 oz. I was a staple there every morning, along with hippy, smoking mom, the hemp goddess, trillions of atoms, the brothers grunt, growdude, and some others...I was known to all as banjobuzz back in the day...I never hid my name change from anyone...I don't know how to hide from anyone or anything, as I've never had a need for those things...

I had some drama here myself once upon a time, and it was well known when the fallout went down. we handled it like men, and we squashed all that noise between us privately when I extended the olive branch of forgiveness, and we moved forward in agreement for the love of the plant/site...I didn't drag the members into my issue...I went away irish, and returned irish... I was never far away...

theres only two og's on that list up there mia. they are gone over drama that couldn't be fixed. they were also my friends. I got hope they will also return with some changes...

the only thing i'm a monster at is blowing up a grow jack.  

I am only trying to get all of us back on the right track togeather as one unit. if it can be done, i'm your guy. I got nothing but love and respect for everyone of you. feel it in my hope for this plant we are here for. squash the drama, get back to your grow before spider mites attack, and forgive your enemy. if your gonna kill em with kindness, kill em silently with azamax.  

keep walking in the light brothers and sisters...irish cares...one love...

:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 7, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> .Yall remeber Hick riding his sheep?:rofl:



I still got sheep that run and hid when they see a truck like his drives coming down the road

The chat was closed just before I joined I was a ghost here then.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 7, 2013)

Who would have known this thread would have turned out to be so great


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2013)

Irish said:
			
		

> ...I was known to all as banjobuzz back in the day...I never hid my name change from anyone...I don't know how to hide from anyone or anything, as I've never had a need for those things...
> :48:



Me too.  :hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 7, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Who would have known this thread would have turned out to be so great



we make all threads great just that some become diamonds


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 7, 2013)

Well I'm glad somebody said it.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 7, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Who would have known this thread would have turned out to be so great




turned into a real "bromance" didn't it---lot easier to be friendly and get along instead of the i'm right and you're a douche mentality ain't it


----------



## Irish (Sep 7, 2013)

anyone wanna go chunky dunkin?  I got the strawberry hill boonesfarm, and the strawberry fire... (its whats in the boonesfarm makes the party shine).


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 7, 2013)

I got a jug to uncork 

check your car keys at the door


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2013)

Ill chunky dunk ...as Long as *Rose *joins in


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2013)

You are funny 4U, I don't blind you guys.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 7, 2013)

I will bring meat lots of meat 
Hope thers fire 

BWD


----------



## Irish (Sep 7, 2013)

I always got the fire bwd...strawberry fire og for my friends...  

that pool causes severe shrinkage.  spring fed n cold as a north wind...


----------



## Irish (Sep 7, 2013)

did ya see mah pet whale?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 7, 2013)

Rose we get half way thru this jug and we'll need some one with a little sensi in their head


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2013)

lol ozzy, i might have a little sensi.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 7, 2013)

Irish said:
			
		

> did ya see mah pet whale?


 
Yup and some seal too 

BWD


----------



## Hick (Sep 7, 2013)

ABSOLUTELY fan-freeking-tastic!  "Ask and ye shall recieve" they say .. Im glad to see a good number stepping up on this. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU! 
   I get a feeling of 'productivity'..  
What "tools" are we talking irish, ozzie, toa, etc???  I'm not sur if we can get the 'chat' back, or impliment something similar. I dunno if this old vB has the capability.  I'm not inclined to delve into 'that' end of the forum. 
   What else can I/we help provide?  gimme suggestions, I'll pass them along 
  let's gitter dun


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 7, 2013)

> What else can I/we help provide? gimme suggestions, I'll pass them along



A new website owner or at least an active one. Kinda silly IMO.  

Beyond that, I'd suggest a couple more mods that are super active. 

Either way, this is a great place and I'll surely stick around! :aok:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 7, 2013)

Bring back a chat room would be great, but with the problems that the servers had before, it might be time to let us step up and put up the money for new servers so that marijuana passion is on new servers able to run the newer vb versions. Might just be time to drag us into the future. 


I'm sure that if MarP, Hick and the other mods see that they need help they know those of us they can call on to step up and help out any way we can.


----------



## Irish (Sep 8, 2013)

I brought part of the crew back together today hick by speaking up what is on my mind. the indoor grow season is upon us. all hands on deck!! updating the server to v2, and into the future would be a great place to start. i'd feel better speaking with MarP,and going directly to the source. I was never good at three way convos. the he said she said syndrome sucks if you get my drift.

do you know for certain that this server is still not capable of implementing a chat? or how long since it has been updated? really, MarP could answer these questions more readily if he would stop in occasionally. 

(or is he already here?) 

you say your 'not inclined', then please summon whomever is? (he's gotta be back from that long vacation by now!) lol...i'm beginning to become suspect that someone I already know is inclined to talk facts with me straight. we can get this site back on track if we can work together for the greater good of all future, present, and past members...yeah, past members too, because I rep them like their watching and waiting to come back home...

you know me to be a calm, level headed person. I hope that's how I come across anyhow. I want to help bring MP back to civility, growing, learning, and teaching. for one, if there were mods here for individual sections again, active mods, they could moderate their respective areas more efficient. 

I know that the squatters stirring the pot are either actives, or previous actives. you are well aware of this also? so why aren't you banning their butts? you are enabling them to tear our home down, are you not? so you ban them, and if they return to stir the pot further, you moderate, and report them to their isp...let it be known too. never hide. stand by your choices, and I will stand by you!...more'n one way to skin a cat!...

if mods become inactive for any reason over 30 days, don't vacate that spot, but step them down back to active member status, and hold open voting from active members to immediately fill that spot!...

that's some of the ideas I got peeling straight off my onion right now that you can address hick, without further moderation from anyone over you. its not asking a bunch, and I think it's a move we can't afford to not take. when we had a downgrade of the site, that was like  e-slapping all who have contributed much here. made this in house bickering escalate. it will prolly become worse before it gets better. you have the tools to stop it here...

i'm coming back in here either way. like I said, this is my home, and i'm bringing back my irish charm and charisma.   

(that live chat at top of home page would sure go a long long way in morale brother)...peace...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 8, 2013)

I know the mods are doing it... But mp is out dated... No doubt.

There has been so much to say, but I like others have had some drama... But cussing aint **** to me so whatever.

If I'm a bad man for cussing them whatever.


Anyway... There is alot to say on this but a chat, trading etc would REALLY give the site an edge... But just to ppl that are proven in the community.

Anyway, I have alot to Say...But the more ppl speak the "stupider" they sound.


* wanted to add this.     This site is like an overcooked steak.

Take that for what it's worth.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 8, 2013)

Oy...

I'd love to see a newer interface here but the last time MP had new software somehow the backup failed and we lost over a year of posts and information in a POOF when the system crashed and many peeps bailed! 


Good to seeya Irish! :ciao:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 8, 2013)

Ima need several attractive... er, knowledgable lab assistants if we're going to resurrect the days of 2009. And some walkie talkies. Breeding team report report to the lab! Commence DNA sequencing, Irish! Over!

PS. How did you remember that, DoS? He deleted that thread  !


----------



## pcduck (Sep 8, 2013)

:confused2:

What made/makes our forum better/different is our members and the rules. Not some chat room. How does a chat room make people act differently? Why blame the crash? Did the crash make people act different? How many pre-crash members are still active? How many new members have we gained since the crash? If you want to blame an electronic gizmo on the problems go ahead, but I think you will find the answers by just looking into a mirror.

It is time to place the blame where it belongs and that is you and me and all our members. When it becomes more fun to harass a spammer or make fun of a newbie or change one persona just to stir up the drama. then it is to help a fellow grower, maybe it is time to move on?

Everything has to have a starting point and that starting point should begin with what we can control and the only thing we can control is ourselves. I would suggest we all begin there.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 8, 2013)

looks like yur hittin a nerve Irish my pilgrim friend, then again I told ya yu would  Consider it like boulders in the river just stear round em and just keep paddlin the right direction yual headin  

BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 8, 2013)

so your saying its my Fault *Duck*?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, it is all your fault 4U!  We are a microcosm of society and that can be scary.  One thing I would like to ask Hick.  I always thought the deal with not "hooking up" was for our own safety. SM pointed out that some rules had been broken by a few of us meeting.... I don't want to break any rules, but I am old enough, I think to make my own decisions after knowing peeps for years if I can meet them.  
Also, we are legal in many states and the thought of sharing seeds and having group grows appeals to me.   Your thoughts Hick?
I will say I am glad there is no swearing on here, makes me think harder to use better words, ha... And i know i will not be popular, but i am glad there isn't talk of sports. That is one reason i liked it here initially.

My point is, yes we need to perhaps change with the millenium, but MP is a great place to learn to grow great cannabis. With the help of some fabulous people.  my 2c


----------



## Growdude (Sep 8, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> looks like yur hittin a nerve Irish my pilgrim friend, then again I told ya yu would  Consider it like boulders in the river just stear round em and just keep paddlin the right direction yual headin
> BWD


 
I don't get that statement .

But I'm glad to see some positive energy from this thread.
I used to help/post a lot more and admit im just lazy sometimes.

As long as we are treating each other with respect I can take or leave cursing.
I always thought of this site as more "adult" than other sites and that always appealed to me.

I hate to say it but by nature this forums topic has a tendency to bring out the more childish individuals. Are any of you a member of a car audio forum? then you understand. lol


----------



## Dman1234 (Sep 8, 2013)

Theres no nerve being hit and to suggest so is just stirring the pot imo. Duck hasnt said anything that should bother Irish or anyone else, hes just a passionate member that is looking to see some change for the better and he is right it starts with us, the members.

As for "hook ups" or trades, many of us do this at other site/sites, the internet is a powerful tool, if you really wanna you just do it, it doesnt have anything to do with MP.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, i have bwd on iggy but when you paste it I can see it...lol  He is starting again... that is why you don't understand it *growdude*. Interesting point you made about the subject matter and you are right, i guess my statement is wrong, we aren't a microcosm then...We are a special group of people with one common interest and goal.

Good post up there Duck.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 8, 2013)

Good luck Irish I wish ya well pilgrim yur intentions are for good and I respect it 

BWD


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Locked (Sep 8, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> looks like yur hittin a nerve Irish my pilgrim friend, then again I told ya yu would  Consider it like boulders in the river just stear round em and just keep paddlin the right direction yual headin
> 
> BWD


Because you are oh so righteous, right? 

 Maybe if you dropped the schtick for a bit you would be able to tell that quite a few of us that have been here a couple years don't trust you one bit bro.   There has been no nerve hit, pc makes a valid point. Most of what made this site great was a tight knit bunch of regulars who helped newbies and kind of policed the site to keep it free of riffraff and drama. Above all else it was about being able to TRUST each other. Something we are in short supply of with you. 

This thread is going along well and yet you still feel the need to inject your own brand of schticky drama into it.  The fact that Rose needed to put you on iggy says volumes.


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Because you are oh so righteous, right?
> 
> Maybe if you dropped the schtick for a bit you would be able to tell that quite a few of us that have been here a couple years don't trust you one bit bro. There has been no nerve hit, pc makes a valid point. Most of what made this site great was a tight knit bunch of regulars who helped newbies and kind of policed the site to keep it free of riffraff and drama. Above all else it was about being able to TRUST each other. Something we are in short supply of with you.
> 
> This thread is going along well and yet you still feel the need to inject your own brand of schticky drama into it. The fact that Rose needed to put you on iggy says volumes.


 

well said!!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 8, 2013)

:yeahthat: :48:  Ive been here since 2008,,the Drama almost always comes from the same Drama Queens. As long as they remain,,,,so will the Drama. I backed off for awhile due to a Heart Attack,,came back,,and nothing had changed with the Drama. Same Ole Same Ole. But I dont care,,MP is my Home when it comes to growing Weed and helping others grow Weed,,plus I have PPL here that I really like,,and if someday I can meet some of them safely I shall. I will OUTLAST the Drama Queens,,thats a Promise.


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 8, 2013)

Cannabis...The healing of the Nation. That is why we are here.
It is VERY cool that this thread brought out the old skool. Thanks Irish, you da man.
I try to stay away from Drama, but I sure will stand up if I feel something is wrong. Be it a bad post from a member, or a bad call from a Mod. This will always be. I know, I know, I have been involved in my share of madness.

The Cannabis culture is changing, changing at a faster pace then even I could have imagined. There is more folks growing then ever, and they need help.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 8, 2013)

All right we've turn this thread into a talk about bettering the site lets not start the petty bickering


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2013)

As much as I'd love a chat room again, I think there are members here who would intentially abuse it by starting more crap, ruining any fun. . . 

I appreciate the no cursing rule.  People are capable of getting their words across without having to resort to foul language.  Sometimes I'll let one slip and my 9yr old gets after me every time..it upsets him, lol.  If someone feels they need to cuss to express their self then something must be wring.

I will say, again, that I'd like to be able to talk sports with my friends here.  We're adults (most of us anyway) and could discuss while remembering how subjective it all is, if someone likes another team better... This is the rule that kills me the most.  A little friendly banter is fun.

Pcduck and hammy for president!  Rose gets my VP vote.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 8, 2013)

Go Cowboys,, ,,,Just kidden guys,,dont get yur pannies in a twist. Just haven some fun.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2013)

NorCal can be Press Secretary.  :hubba:


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 8, 2013)

Man, the more I think about this, I see no way of ever not having arguments.
How the arguments are handled, that is what folks need to work on, including myself.

There will never be a consensus for all things about growing. Ask 10 growers, get 10 different answers.

A growers biggest challenge will always be to take what information he/she reads, and apply common sense and apply those learning's to their own individual situation. 
What works for me, might not even be an option for you, and visa versa.

For me personally, I kinda backed off advice for the last couple years or so.
As a lot of the old timers can attest, I am all for making a living off the plant we love, I just saw it heading that way a long time ago. During that time, I was called a profiteer, a drug dealer and all around bad guy for even suggesting or talking about "selling weed". I argued Medical was a stepping stone to full blown legalization, and wholesale/retail sales of herb. I am hesitant to post pics of my shows. Not for fear of LEO, but for fear off getting blasted by fellow STONERS as a profiteer.

Now look.

I could never , and still don't, understand why folks hated on the term "Medical Marijuana". Look what it has brought us.

Back to my point. Sorry, smokin' Girl Scout Cookies makes me ramble.
Arguments are healthy. Being proven wrong should be celebrated. That took me a long time to truly understand and appreciate. For long time growers, it is very hard to keep your mind open. It is very easy to get stuck in a pattern.

I think the CURRENT Mods are doing a great job. THG and NC do a darn good job of letting threads go that eventually work themselves out. They pretty much only close the thread if name calling gets involved. Heated debates will always happen.
It's also GREAT to see Hickster lurkin' around again. MP is starting to feel RIGHT again.

Then I read a post about people following people around in other forums harassing them. Lame. What I mean by lame is even putting up a post to talk about that. That, my friends, is drama. That creates the drama we all want to avoid.

Having a heated discussion about grow/sports/politics is healthy, and should be allowed.

I am super baked, hope this makes some kind of sense. I'm off to play craps.
Parlay the hard 8!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 8, 2013)

Well said ncal!


I saw that thread on the following around... Pretty friggin weaksauce if you ask me.

Does that person have NO life?!!!


And the thread is pretty pointless, but I'm sure she just wanted to FYI everyone?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 8, 2013)

It was a friend reaching for help ifin yual talkin YYZ thread, and if yual were this site is more rabbid then I though

BWD


----------



## Hick (Sep 8, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> It was a friend reaching for help ifin yual talkin YYZ thread, and if yual were this site is more rabbid then I though
> 
> BWD


  Reaching for help.. would be best achieved by contacting the staff.  Without naming the culprit/culprits, it serves no purpose in "informing" the members.   
    I understand the reluctance to appear a tattle-tale,


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 8, 2013)

Tattle tale pilgrim? Realy? Its one thing to turn on friend growin our love of mj but to simply come forth and say I came to your site made who I thought were good friends only to be alienated and when I "LEFT" the bullies followed me!!!! Yual going to let invasion to ones fire isent that what happened to KingK from a long time member here? STOCKED? pilgrim had cops show to door!!!! What yual doing about that Sir! I as with All due respect honoured!!! Answer ALL THE MEMBERS BUSHLINE LOOKING IN!! Why!!!!  WHy is this right and aloud? Let folks dedicated like Irish and others take new leads!! Lets clean around the fire and make more warm for friendly. Lets start soon Hick so what do you say the numbers are in by now lets Gettr ZDone 

BWD


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 8, 2013)

No insult intended to any members, but sometimes we should:
(1)Just take a step back
(2)Take a deep breath
(3)Relax
(4)Think
(5)Start fresh

There seems to be water over the bridge, it doesn't matter anymore "who did what, to who". The madness has to stop, it feels like I walked in on a family feud....and I ain't a family member  

One thing I have learned in my life, arguments never get solved...by re-arguing the same points again...it's an endless circle of anger/hurt & **. It flat doesn't work, we have to find new & common ground at some point..that common ground is MJ....growing, smoking, eating, vaping, rolling, enjoying  

I belong to many forums(unrelated to MJ)...these unfortunate disagreements happen there too, because as people...we don't always get along, may not be best friends, may not want to share a drink with you. That's our right as free men(& women), but we still have to maintain a friendly atmosphere for the good of the community. So just ignore those that irk you, don't reply to antagonistic posts,,,,,,,,just let it go :icon_smile:


----------



## Hick (Sep 8, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Tattle tale pilgrim? Realy? Its one thing to turn on friend growin our love of mj but to simply come forth and say I came to your site made who I thought were good friends only to be alienated and when I "LEFT" the bullies followed me!!!! Yual going to let invasion to ones fire isent that what happened to KingK from a long time member here? STOCKED? pilgrim had cops show to door!!!! What yual doing about that Sir! I as with All due respect honoured!!! Answer ALL THE MEMBERS BUSHLINE LOOKING IN!! Why!!!!  WHy is this right and aloud? Let folks dedicated like Irish and others take new leads!! Lets clean around the fire and make more warm for friendly. Lets start soon Hick so what do you say the numbers are in by now lets Gettr ZDone
> 
> BWD


  You're setting under the very same cloud of suspicion as multi is. So best not throw stones. 
For the LAST time... but the hell outta my moderating. If you don't like the way I handle things here, the door is open. I'll even hold it for you. 
   yz failed to mention any names.. I "presumed" to avoid appearing a "tattle-tale".


----------



## Hick (Sep 8, 2013)

bwanabud said:
			
		

> No insult intended to any members, but sometimes we should:
> (1)Just take a step back
> (2)Take a deep breath
> (3)Relax
> ...


  THANKS B'bud     Some folks don't wanna get along. Their lives are centered around making others unhappy. "I" don't understand it either..


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Well said ncal!
> 
> 
> I saw that thread on the following around... Pretty friggin weaksauce if you ask me.
> ...



Nope, I guess I don't.   

I wanted to let her know its dangerous to use the same name on non mj sites. She wouldn't answer any of my PMs here so I easily found her on that other site. I sent a friendly note with my usual, familiar screen name saying I liked her posts on PTSD and I wished she would share on mp. Not anything malicious at all. Not snarky or anything. I was very polite, it was 1 sentence long. Saying I was spamming anyone is complete ** so I figured she was talking about someone else. I'm not mean or vindictive and would never do anything to hurt anyone.  

I'd love to see those screen shots she says she has.  They sure as heck weren't from me. 

Anyways Yyz, I won't bug you again.  If you don't care about using the same screen name elsewhere then I won't either.  After what happened to kk, I just thought you'd want to be more causous.  I still have no clue what your beef is with me, but no love loss.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 8, 2013)

My fav part!!


.... The REST of the story.


Well it's funny how one person may think one thing but its really another.

Based on what was said we assumed she was stalked.




Now that's what I get for assuming she was really being "stalked". 


Anyway just another page in the book I guess...who knows SM, she might not be talking if u?

Idk...


----------



## Hick (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for coming forward .. and for the candid remarks.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 8, 2013)

So, let me get this straight, which is hard when i am not... You went to another site to warn her that people could do what you just did? I see.  You were looking out for her and she was perhaps weirded out?
I am glad i  picked an ordinary name.


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hick said:
			
		

> THANKS B'bud  Some folks don't wanna get along. Their lives are centered around making others unhappy. "I" don't understand it either..


 

even more confusing knowing their high when they do it here.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> So, let me get this straight, which is hard when i am not... You went to another site to warn her that people could do what you just did? I see.  You were looking out for her and she was perhaps weirded out?
> I am glad i  picked an ordinary name.




Rose, I don't know how many times I tried to pm her.  Never ever did she respond so i assumed i was on ignore.  If I wanted to be mean do you think I would have used smokinmom???


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 8, 2013)

No, and I don't think your mean... I know you are not. I know you had good intentions.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 8, 2013)

Yer mean!!!    Lol.  Nah yer alright for a smokin mom


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 8, 2013)

Hick said:
			
		

> THANKS B'bud     Some folks don't wanna get along. Their lives are centered around making others unhappy. "I" don't understand it either..



Hick, no problem...and I'd like to thank all of the mods for their support & time running the site :cool2:

People have to understand we don't "have the right", to anything on a forum. The bills are paid by someone else, the site is managed by volunteer Mods, and rules exist for a reason. Because even with clear rules, there are those that will challenge the "system". Feel the need to be a "rebel", and call the establishment out for a fight...and only end up martyrs. Constantly renouncing common sense etiquette, to further promote unrest in the community...it's like a cancer spreading, unleashing turmoil & strife amongst friends...very difficult to repair such damage.

You can always start your own forum, pay the bills & control the unruly children...but you will at least be in charge. And someday find you have to ban people, ban them for wasting your time & causing unrest in the community. Everyone wants to be King, till they get the throne...and realize everyone is trying to poison your wine. 

In all places in life, we must follow the lead of those in charge....whether it's your boss, wife, IRS, traffic laws, etc...We can't all be leaders, those chosen will rule the flock...if you don't like it leave, instead of ruining every one else's party.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 8, 2013)

:claps hands:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 8, 2013)

:yay::woohoo: let's get the drama out the way so we can get back to growing and helping other to grow their own too


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 9, 2013)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Cannabis...The healing of the Nation. That is why we are here.
> It is VERY cool that this thread brought out the old skool. Thanks Irish, you da man.
> I try to stay away from Drama, but I sure will stand up if I feel something is wrong. Be it a bad post from a member, or a bad call from a Mod. This will always be. I know, I know, I have been involved in my share of madness.
> 
> The Cannabis culture is changing, changing at a faster pace then even I could have imagined. There is more folks growing then ever, and they need help.




Im gonna fight the fight with ya brother...Im deep in the trenches and will continue....for the passion and the plant...

:48:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 9, 2013)

Hick said:
			
		

> You're setting under the very same cloud of suspicion as multi is. So best not throw stones.
> For the LAST time... but the hell outta my moderating. If you don't like the way I handle things here, the door is open. I'll even hold it for you.
> yz failed to mention any names.. I "presumed" to avoid appearing a "tattle-tale".


 

Yu got it bud  Any site that fines info of stocking to other sites and info from members that police were dispatched to their door because of members of this site tells me there are leaks in yur boat pilgrim. I will make it easy for you and your gang and take my leave because its become totally obvious this site is what it is and not safe for anyone. Maybe if your moderating skills were not corrupt with double standards then the site could begin to heal Sir truth of the matter is plain and simple like others have just said here Mods run the show and allow what they want and take away what they want to enable the drama to continue we are just your puppets in the sick game and trust when I say if law shows to my shores because of this site MarsP going to be pissed at ya too  So here ya go big guy hold that door open cause I aint yur puppet and I aint playin YOUR games here anymore. You know whos who and you know there are members here STILL with multiple personals and yet you still do nothing!!! You know rules are being broken by the gang that runs it here yet you fear them? Why because you trusted them with personal info of yourself and they own you? Good luck your fire pilgrim and your karma when it comes your way. By the way if you read Smokinmoms reply about YYZ and at the end she makes comment about Multi and KingK and that if she is not carefull the same thing will happen to her? What the hell now threats be aloud too?? Not fur me pilgrim got better trails to walk in life and this has now turned from trail once loved to one not trusted cause it aint right or safe. 

Your wish granted and thanks fur holdin the door open its the best work you have done here in a long time 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 9, 2013)

Bet you delete this entry right because it will hit the nerve your tryin to protect  Real piece of work.

BWD


----------



## Dman1234 (Sep 9, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Yu got it bud  Any site that fines info of stocking to other sites and info from members that police were dispatched to their door because of members of this site tells me there are leaks in yur boat pilgrim. I will make it easy for you and your gang and take my leave because its become totally obvious this site is what it is and not safe for anyone. Maybe if your moderating skills were not corrupt with double standards then the site could begin to heal Sir truth of the matter is plain and simple like others have just said here Mods run the show and allow what they want and take away what they want to enable the drama to continue we are just your puppets in the sick game and trust when I say if law shows to my shores because of this site MarsP going to be pissed at ya too  So here ya go big guy hold that door open cause I aint yur puppet and I aint playin YOUR games here anymore. You know whos who and you know there are members here STILL with multiple personals and yet you still do nothing!!! You know rules are being broken by the gang that runs it here yet you fear them? Why because you trusted them with personal info of yourself and they own you? Good luck your fire pilgrim and your karma when it comes your way. By the way if you read Smokinmoms reply about YYZ and at the end she makes comment about Multi and KingK and that if she is not carefull the same thing will happen to her? What the hell now threats be aloud too?? Not fur me pilgrim got better trails to walk in life and this has now turned from trail once loved to one not trusted cause it aint right or safe.
> 
> Your wish granted and thanks fur holdin the door open its the best work you have done here in a long time
> 
> BWD



Hey? look at how well he can type when he chooses to. so very very strange? i will never get that i guess. :confused2:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you and goodbye.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 9, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Yu got it bud  Any site that fines info of stocking to other sites and info from members that police were dispatched to their door because of members of this site tells me there are leaks in yur boat pilgrim. I will make it easy for you and your gang and take my leave because its become totally obvious this site is what it is and not safe for anyone. Maybe if your moderating skills were not corrupt with double standards then the site could begin to heal Sir truth of the matter is plain and simple like others have just said here Mods run the show and allow what they want and take away what they want to enable the drama to continue we are just your puppets in the sick game and trust when I say if law shows to my shores because of this site MarsP going to be pissed at ya too  So here ya go big guy hold that door open cause I aint yur puppet and I aint playin YOUR games here anymore. You know whos who and you know there are members here STILL with multiple personals and yet you still do nothing!!! You know rules are being broken by the gang that runs it here yet you fear them? Why because you trusted them with personal info of yourself and they own you? Good luck your fire pilgrim and your karma when it comes your way. By the way if you read Smokinmoms reply about YYZ and at the end she makes comment about Multi and KingK and that if she is not carefull the same thing will happen to her? What the hell now threats be aloud too?? Not fur me pilgrim got better trails to walk in life and this has now turned from trail once loved to one not trusted cause it aint right or safe.
> 
> Your wish granted and thanks fur holdin the door open its the best work you have done here in a long time
> 
> BWD



Unbelievable:ignore:


I think this would be a great step towards healing this site, if you would, take a permanent leave.


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 9, 2013)

See ya down the trail pilgrim...best of luck.

Don't understand members that were here for drama & arguments, and never shared growing hints or contributions....some sort of agenda there.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 9, 2013)

The site needs and is going to be changing for the better so the message is simple either help us or find a new home. Most of us joined either for help or to help other it's time to get back to those ways and days.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 9, 2013)

okay...Lets ALL smoke me Bong

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 9, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> okay...Lets ALL smoke me Bong
> 
> :bong:




Ok


:bong1::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2013)

:tokie: :afroweed: :joint: :joint4: :smoke1: :ccc: :48: How bout a joint or 8?


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 9, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> :tokie: :afroweed: :joint: :joint4: :smoke1: :ccc: :48: How bout a joint or 8?



I wish I could Rose, today very busy with life's priority's here....hope you are well my dear


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2013)

Thinking of your grand daughter Bwana. Be strong, I know you are.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 9, 2013)

Ah Man...no more fireside:doh:...I think that is the start of the New and Friendly site ahead of us...maybe

okay  bong time again

:bong:


and here for the *RoseBud*...:48:


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 9, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Ah Man...no more fireside:doh:...I think that is the start of the New and Friendly site ahead of us...maybe
> 
> okay bong time again
> 
> ...


 
 ........ time to get high
hxxp://youtu.be/N0fY5GoSMdQ


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 9, 2013)

:giggle:

:goodposting:


----------



## Irish (Sep 9, 2013)

DD? I love double deltas myself...:hubba: 

I made some suggestions to put MP back on the track, but I think they have fallen on deaf ears?...therefore i'm heading back to the sidelines to represent from my prospective corner...I will always fight for your love to grow kind...

I've stood on this post 48 hours in vigil to bring back something resembling harmony for you all, and all I can see is that you are doing fine on your own accord without me...

all my brothers and sisters of the plant, grow kind...please, grow kind...

favor fortunes the prepared...one love...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 9, 2013)

I think he's talking about degen disk?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 9, 2013)

Whats the matter, Irish?

I love reading your posts and experiences and grow know how-to. Do we need MarP to ring in here?  

Has anyone even communicated with Mr. Passion, as of late?


----------



## Locked (Sep 9, 2013)

I would love to enlighten you Irish  but I think it will just get deleted... again.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 9, 2013)

pm's are heck of thing...


----------



## Locked (Sep 9, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> pm's are heck of thing...



Honestly it's not worth the time to pm about. I am more than happy to answer pm's on it but not worth the time to initiate them.  It's all good. As long as the drama leaves with him.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 9, 2013)

I hear ya :ccc:


----------



## Irish (Sep 9, 2013)

well, someone is moderating, that is for certain. I just wish I could help my people further here 7g, hamster. I love MP, and all of you alike. no one is untouched by my faith in the plant we share and grow together. I would offer to moderate here, and stand on my morales my pop gave to me, but I don't think that is going to happen. what could I achieve that hasn't been lost? who here does not know love? 

I will now speak directly to the members I stand for as eloquently as the seeds we sow in hope...we are many!! hear us now...

harmony among us all is infectious to our continuous learning, and mentoring. if I make you feel good about yourself today, share the good word, pass it on, and raise up another on the foundation we built. that's what will make a difference in the ways we speak to one another. rasta og spoke only peace, love, and respect. (rip brother rasta). rasta also built this house!! he did not speak deceit for anyone, but he did see the trials we are facing in his last days among us, and his heart was heavy. he told me as much. the same as mine is now. I believe in you all. I want to help to heal you, and bring you together as an unmoving wall of peace, love, and utmost respect for your fellow grower...

hick used the phrase, 'tattle tale'. those words cut deep into our community of trust. (not putting hick on blast). I have large respect for hick also. we call one another friend. he gives me a voice to unite us by listening to my bantor. I want to correct you my friend. take it for what its worth. you are the head og moderator here. don't ever call a member a tattle tale. you took upon the job as head og here so all could air any grievance with you, did you not? well then, how could you call a grievance spoken in good faith, if you are the one who set the golden rule, as a person that is tattling? please refrain from this talk, because it is counter productive to the MP teams harmony...it comes with the territory hick...you can't pick and choose what grievance anyone has, and to call them a tattle tale is simply not acceptable...

when something moves me the way my love for growing does, my inner child is refreshed in my reflections to share a kind word with you. if I speak like a child, it is because I am renewed and recharged by a new day. if I lift you up, it is because my brother lifted me...I am a giant among men. I want it known that I stand beside you, able to lift you up because I choose too. I want to call you my friend. will you allow me to do so today? I speak from my heart with respect for you. if you could see my eyes you would grow with me, stand with me, and call me brother...

I am you...together, we can overcome all things. the future is bright. we are giants standing together. lets grow... as quoted by our brother Rasta, P,L,R...One Love...

:48:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 9, 2013)

Before I even began posting on forums, let alone this one, I enjoyed spreading education (at least the limited amount I've garnered) regarding mj growing. 

I got so good at it, I could give ppl the low down in a bout 5 mins....lol...but that was back when soil growing was alot more popular....


Even offered starts to ppl that wanted to free the weed in their own ways.

I'd think that'd be a reasonable enough opinion to add another mod, *Irish* being that one if he's got the time and dedication.

Peace-

p.s. You forgot the U in PLUR. P.L.Unity and R


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 9, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Before I even began posting on forums, let alone this one, I enjoyed spreading education (at least the limited amount I've garnered) regarding mj growing.
> 
> I got so good at it, I could give ppl the low down in a bout 5 mins....lol...but that was back when soil growing was alot more popular....



I love soil, the girls love it too :icon_smile:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2013)

Irish, you missed a lot in your absence.  I mean a lot!!!  We've really put the mods thru the ringer lately, I know they are quite sick of it and the fallout that happened after.  We don't really know what they saw, the behind the scene stuff so we can't really say how they feel or how they should have reacted.  I know nobody is perfect except for me maybe.  

I see where you're trying to go with this and definitely appreciate what you're trying to see/offer and it is sad to see our home deteriorate.  I hope it can be rebuilt and get back to how at was.  Hopefully the toxic stuff can start to go away and that positive energy begins to floe again.

You missed tons!  Good to see you back, you big ol hippy...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 9, 2013)

bwanabud said:
			
		

> I love soil, the girls love it too :icon_smile:




right on :cool2:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2013)

I love the dirt too. I saw a grow on here that was professional grow and it seemed so clinical...lol... the plants looked great, but it didn't look like an old hippy dirt farmers grow. lol


----------



## Hick (Sep 9, 2013)

Irish Irish Irish...  I wasn't calling anyone a tattler.. pleeease..  what I said was I assumed she didn't name names for fear of being labeled a tattle-tale. 
I appreciate all yur effort here friend


----------



## pcduck (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't think Hick called anyone a tattle tale Irish as far as I can interpret. I also have to agree with SmokinMom you have missed much of the goings on here lately while being absent. Some of us have been here for the long haul. We did not run away when the house burnt down. We stuck it out and tried to rebuild this house we call home. Once in awhile we got a bad nail or two but it did stop us from rebuilding. I love your passion for the plant and hope this carries over to helping all of us rebuild this home of ours.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 9, 2013)

We can All bring this House back to order....

Lets Do it...

Ill do my part and keep hitting me bong

:bong:


----------



## Irish (Sep 10, 2013)

sorry hick. my apologies...


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 10, 2013)

I can feel the love  :icon_smile:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 10, 2013)

New words are forming in everyone head
creating melodies that will live ever on
To heal plants, the body and souls of man


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 10, 2013)

Hicks a tattle tale !!!


Ohh wait... Got ya hick.  

 Irish


----------



## Irish (Sep 10, 2013)

i'm a little rough around the edges, and small town usa...if your gonna hold anything against me, please wear that thong, the red one...  

no, not you hick!! , I seen your attire, cowboy boots n smiling like it was date night down on the sheep range!!  

ozze, hick n irish? was riding fence line one night just fore dark, when oz sees a sheep with its head stuck in the fence. oz says, ''wish it was demi moore''...irish says, ''wish it was Sharon stone''...hick spits chaw thru hole in floorboard, and says, ''wish it was dark''... ...

oz, drive faster, suns going down homer... 

save the sheep!!!


----------



## Hick (Sep 10, 2013)

glad yer b-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-a ck Irish


----------



## Irish (Sep 10, 2013)

:48:


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## Locked (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## Irish (Sep 10, 2013)

ron jeromy, hamster lewis, and hick walked into a church. ron was carrying two sheep...hamster lewis will never be the same after hick said, ''can i get a witness''?


----------



## Locked (Sep 10, 2013)

Irish said:
			
		

> ron jeromy, hamster lewis, and hick walked into a church. ron was carrying two sheep...hamster lewis will never be the same after hick said, ''can i get a witness''?


----------



## Dman1234 (Sep 10, 2013)

Irish said:
			
		

> ron jeromy, hamster lewis, and hick walked into a church. ron was carrying two sheep...hamster lewis will never be the same after hick said, ''can i get a witness''?



LOL, but I just dont see HL walking into the church...:hubba:


----------



## Locked (Sep 10, 2013)

Dman1234 said:
			
		

> LOL, but I just dont see HL walking into the church...:hubba:





True that... I stay out of the church and I expect the church to stay out of politics. You have the freedom to believe in any religion that you want. Just don't try and push it on the rest of us.


----------



## Dman1234 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> True that... I stay out of the church and I expect the church to stay out of politics. You have the freedom to believe in any religion that you want. Just don't try and push it on the rest of us.



amen, but we best be quiet now.lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> True that... I stay out of the church and I expect the church to stay out of politics. You have the freedom to believe in any religion that you want. Just don't try and push it on the rest of us.



:yeahthat:

:48:


----------



## Irish (Sep 12, 2013)

i knew *someone* was gonna enjoy that last one...

i paid for my freedom to speak as a free man...i paid for you too brother...


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey mods/admin, are any of the rules going to be modified?  Revamping MP was mentioned, so I'm just curious.  Tomorrows football Sunday.  

I can feel the love in this thread.  So glad to see it end as bromances lol.


----------

